# The MP Dog Park



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 15, 2013)

This is the MP Dog Park--a place to show off your buddies.

This is Bo and Sassy relaxing after a romp in the mountains.  Bo (on the left) is a Border Collie Australian cross that I got the first of Feb from the animal shelter.  They estimated his age at 4.  He was a stray and was quite traumatized by the shelter.  He is turning out to be a pretty great dog.  He has obviously had some training.  Sassy is really close to 14, but still incredibly healthy and active.  She was part of a litter that was abandoned.  I adopted her in 1998.  I believe she is Border Collie crossed with some kind of heeler.  She has never gotten over being somewhat timid.  She is an incredibly wonderful dog never having discipline or health problems. 

I also have an onerous Welsh Corgi that is about 12.  I don't have a pic of her on this computer, so will snap one later.  The previous owners put her up for adoption because she was jealous of their new baby.  I adopted her in 2001 or 2.  She has diabetes and is blind, but still gets excited about walks and life in general.

I live alone and my dogs contribute a lot to my life.  I know that I will have dogs in my life as long as I live.


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 15, 2013)

Very cool THG Ty best dogs we ever owned were border collie Aussie mixes so smart and they live forever! One we called Houdini he could open child safety locked cabinets, doors both ways, hop any fence and dig under any house..lol stole food daily..

One of my chi weenies Daisy aka Dayday...or Daisy dukes.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 15, 2013)

This is my Buddie. By the way the bag around his neck is from a fried chicken place in New Orleans. He got busted,,,or snaged tryen to steal leftovers. And dont be laughen at his weenie,,it was cold that day.


----------



## sawhse (Mar 15, 2013)

hey yall, i just had to comment on this thread fer sur. here are my babies. all three are shiba inu's  

i have one male named aj. he is a rescue that i got around 6 years ago.



the second one is suki. we bought her from a breeder and her mom is the puppy in the movie Hachiko that starred Richard Gere. it is actually about an akita, but they used a shiba as the puppy.lol 



the third one i have is mia.. we rescued her from a really bad puppy mill and she has turned into a wonderful dog. it took her almost a year to finally bark but she has learned so much from the other dogs 



They can be a handfull sometimes but i could not imagine them not being with me. well thats all for now time to walk suki. peace everyone


----------



## Dman1234 (Mar 15, 2013)

Here is my Big guy Jake, one of the most well behaved dogs I have ever met, the cute little guy is Tucker but we call him Nuck, Nuckman is one of the worst behaving dogs i have ever met, LOL but thats my fault, how could anyone scold that face, im a sucker for dogs forsure.
Jake is a 100lb sable coat German Shepherd and Nuckman is a 30 lb flat coat Cocker Spaniel.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Mar 20, 2013)

Here's the new psycho rescue dog. All I can say is I know damn good and well why someone would dump him at the pound. He's been nothing but a nightmare. Don't let they smiley charm fool you. He thinks the world revolves around his stomach and he's a sneaky prick. I either go to sleep in peace knowing that something will be broken and torn up when I wake, or I get no more than 45 minutes of sleep a night from him howling like a crazed rabid chimpanzee, if I put him in a enclosed crate or even in the laundry room. I am at my whits end. I could use a good cry. I miss my good dog and good cat and my happy home. I truely need help with this dog. But I honestly don't think a stupid Petsmart obedience class will do ANY good. The only reason I took him was because he was having a meltdown at the pound and went from a sweet wagging tailed dog to a growling snapper in three days. It took 20 minutes and a hamburger patty to get him to let me pet him once he was out of that cage. So I was SOOO sure there was a dog worth saving under all that fear. I don't know now. Lack of sleep and frustration and counting all the damage has me wondering if he's worth the effort. This is the result of a human thinking it would be fun having a little cute dog, and putting ZERO effort into training him as a pup, then dumping him and his sister on the city. The sister was HW positive and preg with his litter at 9 months old. IMO if you dump dogs on the pound, you should never be able to own another dog. rant over.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 20, 2013)

OHC, that is terrible. I know your heart was so in the right place.  I would cry too. How long have you had him? I know you want peace back. Is there a trainer in your area? Good luck, I was going to tell you smoke a joint, but maybe the dog needs one too. That has to be so frustrating.

So he screams in the crate? I know you and you have tried everything. A kong filled with peanut butter (and valium, kidding)/

Knuckle bones are wonderful for a couple of hours of quiet and they don't need their teeth cleaned. Big ones.

Does it help if you exercise the little ^(% till exhaustion?


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Mar 20, 2013)

Probably needs a playmate OHC. We had some mini beagles over the years and they were all wired to the tilt. But having a playmate fixed that for the most part. Last one we got a cat. They would play wild and run all over the place. Then when the cat got fed up, hed toss that dog a thumpin and hed calm right down.

One beagle was a terror. So used my version of the rolled up newspaper trick. I put something on one end that they didnt like the scent of. And when acting up to bad. Id grab a hold of her and pat her nose repeatedly. Not hitting, just easily patting in annoyance. After that, anytime she acted up Id just show her the paper and shed calm right down. Every 6 months or so Id have to reapply that method. But it worked.
Just grab her under my arm. And start patting easy. Shed be annoyed and be moving her head all around. Just keep on patting for a bit.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 20, 2013)

Ah MAn!!!!!  Who didnt clean up they Pile?

:rofl:

Great looking Buddies everyone...Ill bring Kandi here after someone cleans that crap up...:spit:...any Ball lovers?


----------



## HemperFi (Mar 20, 2013)

UMMMM, what pile?


----------



## HemperFi (Mar 20, 2013)

Bubba Kush -- aka Bubbie, Bub, and a few curse words...


----------



## CatFish (Mar 20, 2013)

OK hear,s mine well ours. max is the brown one he is a little over 2 yrs old. mix bread yorkie and chihuahua.  miya is the black one with a fox cut. he is about 3 yrs old. he is a Pedigree pomeranian with papers.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 20, 2013)

Here's ours:
The rescue that is teaching me reverse psychology, She will be two years old soon.



The new baby, looks like I moved or he is possessed, but he is a very sweet runt of the litter.



This is our oldest guy at 10. He had surgery last week. But before that he has been our healthiest dog ever.  He is a big boy..


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 20, 2013)

My non wolves  Most here gone better places but still in heart

BWD


----------



## cubby (Mar 21, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Here's ours:
> The rescue that is teaching me reverse psychology, She will be two years old soon.
> View attachment 202631





You know *Rosebud*, that putting that little dog in that grow tent isn't gonna' change anything, no matter what nutes you feed it....


----------



## OldHippieChick (Mar 21, 2013)

So after a few sleepless nights and a few xanax, my **** head rescue made it through the night without his cone and outside of the bathroom. When I woke from my fog 11 hrs later, I was surprised to find no damages (so far).  I was seriously having chest pains yesterday from days on end of nothing but being pissed 24/7 and very little sleep. Today I'm hopeful and havn't once imagined how satisfying it would be to choke the life out of the idiot. 
Here's my other dog, Boo. He's really been a help with the rescue. He's a great mediator. He knows exactly what's going on and he knows when I need a lick and a snuggle for encouragement. Dogs are really freakin awesome when they tune into you. When I let the crazy rescue out of the bathroom mid morning yesterday, he promptly humped the hell out of just to put him in his place. Then he dragged him by the ear out the doggy door to give me a bit of space. Today they're running around the place like crazy. Boo loves a good chase. He's a most excellent chicken watcher and he loves his Kitty Cat and stuffed animals. He's my most ever favorite doggy.


----------



## NorCalHal (Mar 21, 2013)

So these are my boy's Bandit and Camo. Bandit is an American Bulldog and the newest edition is Camo, A Catahoula.
We have had Bandit for about 3 years and just got Camo about a month ago. Great dogs.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 22, 2013)

heres Kandi....she is wonderfull


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 22, 2013)

4u that dog is just to cute and I aint findin things "cute" 

BWD


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 22, 2013)

:ciao:  *BWD*....she says thanks...sure would be a nice snack for your wolfs though...She just got her hair cut...she is allways excited when we go to the dog spa...


Brought a bag of Scoobie snacks......whos a Good doggie?


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 22, 2013)

All these Dogs are awsome.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Mar 22, 2013)

I think Kandi is as cute as any dog I've ever seen and I LOVE that's she's a guys dog. lol. Seriously if you were single 4u, she'd be a real chick magnet .


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 22, 2013)

Kandi for president!!!!!  she is the cutest dog ever.

Hows the dog today OHC?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 22, 2013)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> I think Kandi is as cute as any dog I've ever seen and I LOVE that's she's a guys dog. lol. Seriously if you were single 4u, she'd be a real chick magnet .



Much Love Girl:heart:

to be honest Even Laura was shocked to see what type dog I have...:ignore:....Some yall reember "Daisey Girl"  Golden Lab I had for 14 yrs...greatest Ball and fishing dog ever...But at her end it was hard lifting her into and outta truck....This Kandi is a snap....and yes She brings a A LOT of attention when at the depot store and or out for a walk...specially when she is in outfit..Ill be sure try and share her when she gets new threads...Be well girl

*TheHempGodess*....Thanks for a great thread...this will be another great community gathering....lets share this..:48:...while the dogs play..Is this a Smoke friendly park
*
Cat Fish*....the second Dog ya have looks shaved but the head...whats the story?...Kandi is a Long HAir POM POM  but I cant manage the Hair so I keep her cut good..I think she likes it as well


----------

